# NBD Musicman Bongo 6 Stealth Pearl



## Radau (Jun 5, 2015)

What can I say? It's my second Bongo and it's every bit as awesome as my Stealth Black. More pics tomorrow if it's sunny


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 5, 2015)

soooo awesome. happy NBD!!

been wanted to see a real pic of the stealth pearl bongos since the NAM, been checking the MM forums but nothing yet.

Lve the color. I wanted to get a 5 string and change the black pickguard for a pearl one. but think I might go with an ibanez when times comes. Love the bongos but not 100% sold on them yet. NEver seen one live. no-one stock them


----------



## Veldar (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice bass love the white to black contrast, ever since getting my bongo 6 I feel like I've found the perfect bass.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jun 5, 2015)

classy


----------



## Radau (Jun 5, 2015)

Praise the sun!












And the twins





I couldn't be happier


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 5, 2015)

Very nice man! I love the combination, white and black!


----------



## Radau (Jun 5, 2015)

Did a quick playthrough this morning


I love these basses


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Roland777 (Jun 9, 2015)

Headstock looks like the number 6 lel


----------



## Nmaster (Jun 10, 2015)

Dude, this thing looks sexy. I've always wanted to try one of these basses as they look so nice and comfortable to play. Also, awesome playthrough, I really dig your tone.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bongo series are the sexiest 5 and 6 string basses ! can't explain ! 
maybe that kind of round and edges mix looks with a great sound they are first made for ! 


Biiiig congrats !


----------



## Radau (Jun 10, 2015)

If you're ever looking for a new bass I highly recommend you give a Bongo a try if you can find one. Super comfortable necks and they sound massive


----------



## ArchonicYordi (Jun 13, 2015)

Sweeeeet! Im dying to get one of those myself! Happy NBD!


----------

